# Direct TV Plus DVR



## chippimp (Feb 22, 2006)

Can comeone please tell me how to get my DVR to work with destackers. I have one line coming in my livingroom. The line comes into a 2-way splitter 5-2150mhz, (1 in 2 out) the two out are going to D575 dstackers to the input then from each dstacker, sat receiver out put i have each one going to sat 1 and then sat 2, this will not work any idea why. I have a DIRECT TV PLUS DVR, i believe i have a dual LNB, because when i run a cable from my bedroom to the living room it works.


----------



## fredo (Dec 1, 2005)

You have to turn on the destacker on the R15, which is explained how to do here, http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=506498&postcount=12

Also, you don't have a dual LNB. If you had a dual LNB, you wouldn't need to stack the signal, as each line from the dish would just go directly into the back of the DVR.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

When you turn on the internal destackers...... disconnect your external destackers. Go straight from the splitter to the unit


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Is your signal stacked to start with? The dish does not stack, you need a separate piece of equipment to do that.

I believe you need both lines from the dish going into the stacker. Then from the stacker output you can run a single line and split it to multiple destackers.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Unless you are in an MDU (a condo, townhouse, apartment, type structure).

Or you know 100% that you have a stacker (as in, you know you installed it). 

Then you may not have a stacker after all... as the stacking unit is about $150 or so (the destackers are less)


----------

